# GLP Telegraph Hill



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have been meaning to post a review on this stuff all summer. Also, my BPD has dropped a great deal due to some work issues and the silly heat we had in the region over the summer. A normally delightful pipefull becomes burdensome when the temperature is 103* and the heat index is 115*.....but I digress. 

Telegraph Hill is NOT as close a cousin to Fillmore as I thought it might be. For one, it is a very soft ribbon cut and not a broken flake. Not a big deal to me, but I find it requires a good deal more attention when loading your pipe as the very soft nature of the leaf can lead to over packing and a poor draw. That poor draw is a one way ticket to bites-ville baby. But, keep it loose, and tamp sparingly to allow an easy loose draw and you will find success.

The tin aroma is kind of buttery, caramel, pastry, and almost a hint of some other flavor/scent that makes me want to say "MALT". No sour, vinegar, or fermentation like my Fillmore experience. The smell makes me want to smoke it, the feel makes me want to dig around in the tin to see what I can find.

It lights fairly easily, with a minimum of fuss and is easy to keep lit. The flavors I am getting are a SLIGHT reminder of past experiences, but the layers are in a different order. The nuttyness, the bakery and pastry, and the fruityness all hit in different phases than what I was expecting, and with less pepper and spice as well. The Perique doesn't seem to be a huge player for me.....but that musty, earthy, raisiny quality is in fact in there. 

Telegraph responds really well to changes of pace. Let it almost go out if you grow tired of the flavors you are pulling, and PRESTO!......all together different. It also DGTs rather well. 

While I enjoy it a good deal, I am not sure how much of it I would feel a need to keep on the shelf. Due to the need to pack light and loose, my tin will last a good long time. Not to mention the fact that more than one bowl of this a day can leave my tongue with a sort of dull ache....who knows, can't explain that one.:mmph:

GLP did a good job here. If Fillmore was overwhelming to you, the milder nature of Telegraph may be what you are looking for........have fun!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the great review, Dave. You've provided everyone with some fine elements of judgment here. 

Personally, Telegraph Hill is one of my five or six favorite VaPers (the others would be Escudo, Bayou Morning, Louisiana Red and Solani 633). I like TH better than Fillmore. My preference is for a smoother blend with moderate amount of nic delivery; one that delivers the sweet and citrusy virginia flavor and with enough of the smoky pepperiness of Perique. Imo, TH has all this to my complete satisfaction. The first TH tin I smoked had aged in my cellar for a year and prior to that probably sat on the e-tailer's shelf for a few months. Being a VaPer, I'm sure that it benefited considerably from that time in the tin. Although it could barely could be deemed "aging" time, was probably enough to improve the taste and allow the blend to meld together pretty good. :thumb:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I should probably mention that this tin has at least 2 years of age on it.


Also, it's been said many times...different strokes.....I like this, but think I like Fill' a bit better.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

UPDATE:

It is growing on me, steadily. I guess the pipe I have been smoking it in needed to become a bit more conditioned to the blend. Also as the tin has been opened, but stored with the plastic lid on, it seems the flavors are developing much more completely.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Good to hear it seems to be working for you Dave. In my own experience, I've found that all tinned baccies improve considerably by giving them some air time and even some in-jar time. This has nothing to do with aging - just drying them out a bit and giving them some fresh oxygen. I don't know if that makes sense but the difference to me is usually noticeable - sometimes it's _really_ noticeable, like a night and day difference. For me, MacBaren Navy Flake went from blah to wow with just some time in an open tin.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> Good to hear it seems to be working for you Dave. In my own experience, I've found that all tinned baccies improve considerably by giving them some air time and even some in-jar time. This has nothing to do with aging - just drying them out a bit and giving them some fresh oxygen. I don't know if that makes sense but the difference to me is usually noticeable - sometimes it's _really_ noticeable, like a night and day difference. For me, MacBaren Navy Flake went from blah to wow with just some time in an open tin.


This is totally logical. Think about how a good wine opens up and develops its flavors when you introduce oxygen after a long period in the relatively anaerobic environment of the sealed bottle.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> This is totally logical. Think about how a good wine opens up and develops its flavors when you introduce oxygen after a long period in the relatively anaerobic environment of the sealed bottle.


The precisely correct analogy! Good pipe tobacco has many similarities to fine wine. It all depends on whether one is a wine connoisseur (i.e., you and I), or a wino.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> The precisely correct analogy! Good pipe tobacco has many similarities to fine wine. It all depends on whether one is a wine connoisseur (i.e., you and I), or a wino.


Hmmmm...connoisseur or wino..... What do you call someone who compulsively tries/ enjoys whisky/whiskey in a myriad of styles?

Just picked up another bottle of Islay I can not pronounce and a locally distilled 100% rye.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> Hmmmm...connoisseur or wino..... What do you call someone who compulsively tries/ enjoys whisky/whiskey in a myriad of styles?
> 
> Just picked up another bottle of Islay I can not pronounce and a locally distilled 100% rye.


How about a "deeply engaged connoisseur"? I myself am on a long time search for a great single malt Islay. I have Glefiddig (sp?) solera, but I remember having somethin better years ago, just can't remember the name. Any recommedations deeply welcome. And sorry for the temporary threadjack.

I fell in love with Telegraph Hill after I smoked a tin of the stuff that I had cellared for over a year. I've bought more tins since then, but now I have to wait until it has some age in it. Argh!! There's a lesson to be learned here.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Zeabed said:


> How about a "deeply engaged connoisseur"? I myself am on a long time search for a great single malt Islay. I have Glefiddig (sp?) solera, but I remember having somethin better years ago, just can't remember the name. Any recommedations deeply welcome. And sorry for the temporary threadjack.
> 
> I fell in love with Telegraph Hill after I smoked a tin of the stuff that I had cellared for over a year. I've bought more tins since then, but now I have to wait until it has some age in it. Argh!! There's a lesson to be learned here.


Good Islay


















those are 2 I really enjoy and while not cheap, they won't break the bank. If you end up liking both of them, check out Eades Double Malts Islay...










It might be tough to come by, but is SOOOOOOO worth the effort.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Dave! Those look like just the ticket. 

The one I remember was 18yrs aged Islay, but had one of those long Celtic names that is impossible for me to remember right now. Should have kept the empty bottle.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Winter is Islay season for me, and that 12YO Bowmore is a great one. The product positioning of the Eades series there reminds me of McClelland Scotches. Don't think the PA Commission has stocked those.

hp
les


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have been thinking about ordering some Telegraph Hill. My go to Vaper is SG St James Flake. how does the flavour of GLP TH compare?


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Nachman said:


> I have been thinking about ordering some Telegraph Hill. My go to Vaper is SG St James Flake. how does the flavour of GLP TH compare?


This is a question I can not answer. Never had St James. Maybe some one will come in and know more.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't tried SG SJF yet either, but TH is one of my favorite VaPers. I find it has a citrusy/lemony virginia with the perique in the background. So I don't know precisely how they would compare but from what read, iirc, SJF is a darker virginia with perhaps a with a bit more of a perique presence. As Dave noted, hopefully someone who has tried both will chime in to help out.


----------

